# 1980 Audi 5000 CD Turbo



## ludicris337 (Jan 25, 2005)

hey guys, i really need some old school wisdom on this car. my dad bought it for 200 bucks. it runs and the body/interior is in great shape. i don't think the person that sold it knew how to get it running. all i could find were tech specs saying it was 132hp and 142trq?? not sure. anyway some more info would be greatly appreciated. my dad is Mr. North America for cars but now he is discovering all the wonderful things about German engineering. the car's battery doesn't seem to hold it's charge and needs boosting all the time to start it but once it's running it runs great??? 
thanks in advance


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 1980 Audi 5000 CD Turbo (ludicris337)*

Get a copy of the Bentley manual, it will help you a long way!
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=a583


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1980 Audi 5000 CD Turbo (ludicris337)*

Sounds like 1 of 2 problems:
1. Bad/dead battery.
2. Bad/dying alternator.


----------

